# '05 Nissan Altima still clunky sounding after new motor mounts



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am a bit confused on what could be wrong with my car. 

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima, 81,000 miles. I am the original owner.
Never had a problem with my car until last February when I noticed my car started sounding "clunky". When I would start it, it sounded like the engine moved side to side, when in idle the whole car shook. So took it to Nissan to put it on the computer. It can back perfect, except for a broken motor mount.

We had it fixed and my car went back to being normal and quiet.

Fast forward to a few months ago. I started noticing my car was starting to rattle again so I thought "must be the motor mounts'. My husband said the engine shook so bad he was worried it would shake the serpentine belt off!

I took it to a shop here and put it back on the computer. Again, everything came back normal on the computer except 2 more motor mounts were broke.

$700 later, and well, I got back in the car and my car was still 'clunky'.
We took it home and my husband looked under the hood and said you could tell a big difference in how still the engine was now compared to before. You could even tell the motor mounts were new.

The car sounds exactly as before..rough on idle, rattling, engine feels like it's moving when I turn over the key, etc.

So if I have new motor mounts, what else could it be??


----------



## bhasa2_5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did they replace all of them? I believe there are 4 in all, including trans mount. My car made the same noise shortly after I had the front center mount replaced. Answer the passenger side mount broke and the front again. Oh well


----------

